# Who else had a LONG second stage/pushing?



## EarthMama

It took me THREE HOURS to push out my son. I was at home having a natural homebirth. My midwives had me do every position in the book but the only thing that worked in the end was getting on my hands and knees and walking up and down stairs, on my hands and knees. 

I am slightly jealous of women who pushed their babies out in less then 3 hours...lol. It makes me wonder if I will have an easier time pushing out other babies. 

Would love to hear from other women who were in the pushing stage for a long time like I was.


----------



## amerikiwi

With my first I was pushing for just over 2 hours. They were about to transfer me to theatre as 2 hours is my hospital's cut off time, but I finally pushed her out as they were prepping theatre.

With my second, I did not have to push at all, despite him being larger than my first! The head popped out on its own and the body followed on the next contraction. 

They say that each push you do during your first delivery helps with subsequent ones, and in my experience this was true. Good luck. xx


----------



## aliss

4 hours for me, it was horrendous but I don't remember much of it, however my pelvic floor hurt for a year.


----------



## flump1

3 1/2 hours till they transffered me down to consultant led unit and then another half hour pushing with ventouse- was horendous!
lol pushing hurt alot more than i thought it was going to. weirdly even though my experience was very traumatic at the end and pushing that long is horendous (im sure u will agree) i would love to try birth naturally again so i have the chance to give birth and push baby out without assistance! 
I dont think it helps that the midwife kept saying after how she thinks i could have pushed him out myself and that moving around transferring to CLU finally got him into the correct position :s makes me feel a bit of a failure really.


----------



## NaturalMomma

ds1 was 2 hours and ds2 was 1 hour.


----------



## Sew_Sweet

I pushed 4 hours with my first EarthMama. I think part of it was she was back to back for part of the pushing phase. Also to be honest I was just terrified of pushing her out so I wasn't really giving it my all. I was pushing hard but definitely not as hard as I could have been. 

This baby I pushed out in about 10 minutes - but I had been in such a long labor anyway I was SO ready to be done that I just pushed like it was going to end the world if I didn't get him out immediately. And really I was almost surprised at how easy it was this time considering the difficulty I had the first time - and this baby was even bigger than my first! So just because it happened to you this time it won't necessarily happen if you have another.


----------



## BabyGirl21

I know the feeling! Mine was 4 hours, I was rushed from one hospital to another and was awful! Had to do every position too, in the end i was on my back - which considering my back was in agony, was not a good idea! Still suffering now :( xxx


----------



## Adela Quested

Mine was nearly 2 hours. You ladies are champions!


----------



## shinona

About 3 and a half hours with ds until one final big push with foreceps got him out. This time, I think it was about 3 pushes - she popped out! Waters went and within 2 minutes after that she was born. I think my big boy and all that pushing made his little sister's arrival much much easier.

x


----------



## tmr1234

With my 2nd i was pushing for 3 hrs as i had a lip and mw didn't see that i was pushing on 1 so after 2 hrs pushing she burst my waters to see if he would come out still nothing an hr later she said o you have a lip i will just move it she pushed it up 10 min later he was in my arms.


----------



## socitycourty

obviously i haven't had my LO yet but i was at my sister's labor with her first (about 8 weeks ago!) and she pushed for 3 1/2 hours. the hospital's limit is 4 and then they were going to give her a c section.....

she was so exhausted! after that i am now petrified of labor


----------



## Sew_Sweet

socitycourty said:


> obviously i haven't had my LO yet but i was at my sister's labor with her first (about 8 weeks ago!) and she pushed for 3 1/2 hours. the hospital's limit is 4 and then they were going to give her a c section.....
> 
> she was so exhausted! after that i am now petrified of labor

Yeah that's finally what pushed me into gear with my first baby too - they pretty much said - this needs to happen RIGHT NOW or you're going in for a c-section. So apparently scare tactics work on me - though it was true.


----------



## aliss

socitycourty said:


> obviously i haven't had my LO yet but i was at my sister's labor with her first (about 8 weeks ago!) and she pushed for 3 1/2 hours. the hospital's limit is 4 and then they were going to give her a c section.....
> 
> she was so exhausted! after that i am now petrified of labor

I don't blame you for feeling that way hun but let me say, as a 4 hour pusher myself, that pushing was actually the best part of labour :flower: The relief just can't be described!


----------



## EarthMama

Seriously, labor was way worse for me when I wasn't pushing. Even though pushing for 3+ hours was exhausting in the extreme, it was still better then not pushing. And when his head finally popped out...DEAR GOD the relief.


----------



## CatandKitten

Technically about 3 hours. But I spent a majority of that time breathing her down since I didnt have super strong urges to push. The nurse saw hair and ran to get the doctor, but she didnt need to.go that fast because it took another 45 minutes of me really pushing to get her out.


----------



## kim_09

I was pushing for over 2hours.. my contractions stopped during the pushing stage so i continued to push every 5 minutes or so just to get her out. Plus no pain medication.. It was horrible!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Took me 2 hours. She was sunny side up to start with and turned with every push, so instead of coming down she would spin round and only come down a little. after 90mins they called for a dr as i wasnt responding to my contractions and baby wasnt either. I was so near the end aswel, i had a vontouse delivery, epiostimy, and 2nd degree tear.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

aliss said:


> socitycourty said:
> 
> 
> obviously i haven't had my LO yet but i was at my sister's labor with her first (about 8 weeks ago!) and she pushed for 3 1/2 hours. the hospital's limit is 4 and then they were going to give her a c section.....
> 
> she was so exhausted! after that i am now petrified of labor
> 
> I don't blame you for feeling that way hun but let me say, as a 4 hour pusher myself, *that pushing was actually the best part of labour  The relief just can't be described*!Click to expand...

Couldnt agree more. My contractions were horrific, once my waters went and i pushed it was bliss. Pushing didnt hurt in my eyes, the crowning did, but contractions were just awful.


----------



## arj

With my DD my labour was 36 hours all up including 3 1/2 hours of pushing.

Second time round, 7 hours all up but still with 2 hours of pushing. 

Both times I had an anterior lip holding baby in, and both times got episiotomy and forceps/ventouse. 

Freaking out about pushing out my twins!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairy1984

3 hours for my first and.... 11 minutes for my 2nd!

24 hour labour first time and 1 hour 20 total for my second


----------



## chubbin

I think it was about 3 hours - but I was a mess after a looooong labour so I cant really remember. Eventually I was prepped for c-sec and given a spinal, but then they tried to deliver JJ by forceps before doing the c-sec. They kept telling me to push, but I was numb from the chest down. Im not even sure it's possible to do what they were asking? Needless to say, it was a trauma. In the end I just wanted it over. Pushing or c-sec, I think after a long birth experience most women must feel like that. It's exhausting as much as anything else xx


----------



## MummyNovember

It was 3 1/2 hours for me. His head was sideways an he had the cord wrapped around him so that made it difficult. But to add to that i was extremely tired from being awake for 36hrs & the contractions had tired me out even more. I just wanted to sleep! Ended up having an episiotomy to help him out. Will never forget how i felt after giving birth though. I was ok when i was on the hospital bed laying down with LO, but then i was told i had to go toilet & i wanted to try an have a shower. I felt SO poorly & after no sleep 10 1/2hrs of labour & 3 1/2 of them pushing i thought i was going to faint. Good job they had a chair in the shower!


----------



## EarthMama

Question for all you ladies...have any of you dealt with a prolapsed bladder/uterus since giving birth?

I have a prolapsed uterus :( It's given me a lot of worry. I'm in physical therapy for it. Pretty sure it's because of my prolonged pushing stage.


----------



## mummyclo

I was pushing 1 hr 20 with F he is my first, I think t was the RLT will definitely be drinking plenty next time!


----------

